# Was ist das für ein Bauteil?



## Hardy81 (24 Januar 2013)

Hi zusammen, 

kann mir jemand sagen, was das hier für ein Bauteil ist? 


Rechts ist ein Magnetventil, soviel ist schon mal klar. Und was ist das links daneben? Freilaufdiode?

Anhang anzeigen Unbenannt.bmp


----------



## 190B (24 Januar 2013)

Ich würde mal sagen, das ist ein Varistor (spannungsabhängiger Widerstand).


----------



## Hardy81 (24 Januar 2013)

Aber macht das Sinn, das darüber mein 24V Ausgang auf Masse gezogen wird?


----------



## MSB (24 Januar 2013)

Also wenn du beim Google die Bezeichung YV26A eingibst, dann erhältst du ziemlich unmittelbar ein Datenblatt einer Freilaufdiode.
Insofern passt hier Bauteilbezeichnung und Bild imho nicht zusammen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Hardy81 (24 Januar 2013)

Das YV26A ist das BMK von dem Magnetventil. Von daher nicht verwunderlich, dass es nicht passt. 

Ich tippe jetzt auch mal auf Freilaufdiode. Was anderes macht für mich auch nicht viel Sinn. Wundere mich nur über das Symbol. Vielleicht liegts aber auch daran, dass der Plan schon 16 Jahre alt ist.


----------



## MSB (24 Januar 2013)

Naja, kann natürlich dann auch ein Varistor sein, von der Kennlinie wäre der halt dann so, das er im Nennspannungsbereich sehr hochohmig ist,
und dann halt bei einer Spannung x, z.B. 40V möglichst schlagartig niederohmig wird, und somit die Abschaltüberspannung kurzschließt.

Im Prinzip ist ein Varistor sogar besser als eine Freilaufdiode, weil dieser erheblich schneller ist, auch die Ansprechspannung ist im Prinzip besser/exakter definierbar.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Varistor

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## 190B (24 Januar 2013)

Schau mal hier, da findest Du auch das Schaltzeichen wieder.

Seite 4, Abb, 1.120 a)

http://www.controllersandpcs.de/lehrarchiv/pdfs/elektronik/pass01_05x.pdf


----------



## Hardy81 (24 Januar 2013)

@ MSB: Danke für die Erklärung. Ich muss mal schauen, wenn ich wieder an die Anlage komm, was da verbaut ist. Hab im Moment halt nur den Elektroplan. 


@ 190B: Da ist glaub ich was schief gelaufen.


----------



## 190B (24 Januar 2013)

Hallo Hardy,

was soll den schief gelaufen sein.


----------



## Hardy81 (24 Januar 2013)

Ah, jetzt seh ichs... Da war vorhin kein Link zu dem PDF.


----------



## Hardy81 (24 Januar 2013)

Ok, dann isses wohl ein Varistor.


----------



## bimbo (13 Februar 2013)

Ein Varistor wird benutzt, wenn Das Ventil möglichst schnell abfallen soll. Bei Feilaufdioden wird die Energie im Ventil verheizt -> Rückfallverzögerung


----------



## Tigerente1974 (14 Februar 2013)

Die Funktionsweise ist unterschiedlich, aber die Aufgabe die gleiche wie bei einer Freilaufdiode.

Auch mal hier schauen: http://www.luconda.com/artikeldetails/produktinfos/2465130-1-Siemens-3RT19161BB00.pdf


----------



## waldy (19 Februar 2013)

Hi,
das ist Varistor,  bei uns sind Diode parallel zum Magnetventil angeschlossen ( damit Kontakte auf Relais halten länger und brennen nicht so schnel ab ) .

Ganz kurz- so Lange Spannung ist 24 v - Wiederstand ist groß. Bei Spannung ab z.B. 30 V Wiedestand ist zu klein - kann man als Kutzschluss bezeichnen grob zu sagen.

Wenn Relais sind aus, Stromlinie durch Kontakten von Relais sind abgebrochen und auf Magnetspule kommt Spannung bis z.b. 100 V . Dann Varistor wandelt in Richtung kleines Widerstand und Spannung wird auf Magnetspule einfach zu sagen kurzgeschlossen.

Kontakten von Relais bleiben weiter intakt.

gruß


----------



## ducati (19 Februar 2013)

Den Varistor nimmt man eigentlich beim Schalten von Wechselspannungen. Da geht das mit der Freilaufdiode nicht 8)

Gruß


----------



## waldy (19 Februar 2013)

Ich habe schon lange Magnetspulen mit Wechselspannung nicht gesehen, meistens nur Gleichspannung.
gruß


----------

